# Kyrios anesth alhqws



## ChironMentor

Does this mean "The Lord is risen indeed"?


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi ChironMentor - Welcome!*

It's usually:

Χρηστός Ανέστη! - Christ has risen!

*Response:*

Αλιθώς Ανέστη! - Indeed/Truly He has risen!

Αλιθώς ο Κύριος! - Indeed/Truly the Lord (has risen)!


----------



## ChironMentor

Thank you, kind sir. I wish I could read Greek. Are you saying that the English symbols-words-letters-words of*Kyrios anesth alhqws are transliterations of *Αλιθώς Ανέστη! or Αλιθώς ο Κύριος!?


----------



## orthophron

ChironMentor said:


> Does this mean "The Lord is risen indeed"?


Yes. It's a transliteration of "Κύριος ανέστη αληθώς". Eltheza has already posted the standard Easter greeting: 
- Χριστός Ανέστη! (pronunciation: /Christós anésti/)
- Αληθώς Ανέστη! (pronunciation: /Alithós anésti/)
[i as in b*i*t, e as in b*e*d]


----------



## shawnee

I'm curious as to how 'alithós*' *is represented as 'alhqws'. *?
*


----------



## ChironMentor

Good question. I, too, as ignorant as I am wondered if the q were a typo. Here's what my friend, an Anglican priest said: "I hate the modern manner of transliterating, with q for theta, etc." Strange that he would use it, then. I will ask him at an appropriate time.
Thanks for your follow-up, gentleman-scholar.
Frank


----------



## Burden of Proof

There's a method to the madness. There really is. If a system requires that each phoneme be represented by one letter, then *th* is not possible for *θ*. Βut* t* can't represent it, either, since *t* represents *τ. *And forget about using* h* since it already represents *η*. So whoever devised the transliteration system had to choose a different letter. Since no other letter bears any resemblance to *θ*, *q* is as good as any other, I guess. That said, when I first saw the subject line, I thought I had accidentally logged on to the language forum for Quechua! 

http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/TC-translit-main.html


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks for the link, Burden of Proof - very interesting!

ChironMentor - I am a kind lady, not a kind sir!


----------



## ChironMentor

Oops, sorry, lady you are.


----------



## Eltheza

*Κανένα πρόβλημα!* - Kanayna provlima! - No problem!


----------

